# Does anyone know anything about Zypan?



## Guest

Im new to this forum and i have been diagnosed with IBS, I have tried alot of different things and nothing works. Lately ive been stuck in diarrhea mode and it has not gotten better. I recently went to a nutrionist and he said to take Zypan with every meal. He also told me to take enzyme pills in between meals. He told me that i had Leaky Gut Syndrome. I dont know much about Leaky Gut Syndrome, I tried looking it up online and it seems very similar to IBS, but there is not much information on it. I have been taking the Zypan for over a month now and things have not gotten better. Im thinking of trying it again, but i want to know if anyone has had any experience taking Zypan for IBS. My gastrologist seems to think i have IBS and not LGS. Any info on Zypan or LGS is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Leaky gut is usually an alternative medicine type of diagnosis rather than a medical one so that may be why the doctor isn't agreeing that is what it is.Digestive enzymes do help some people with IBS, mostly with bloating if they take the enzymes at the start of a meal.With IBS there is a fair amount of trial and error. Have you tried Imodium regularly or Calcium Carbonate if you want to stick to natural remedies.


----------



## Glenda

Zypan ® Source of HCL, pepsin, pancreatin, ammonium chloride and pancreas extracts. Aids digestion of protein, fats and carbohydrates. Normalizes stomach pH. Pancreas support. Use for indigestion, flatulence, ulcers, emaciation, anemia, calcium & iron absorption, halitosis, parasitic prophylactic and foreign travel (sudden dietary changes). Contains hydrochloric acid with digestive enzymes. Used as a digestive aid for indigestion and gas. Essential for foreign travel. Helps relieve allergies due to undigested foods. PRODUCT NO. PRODUCT COUNT PRICE 8475 90 tablets 11.00 8500 330 tablets 35.00 SUGGESTED USE 2 to 4 tablets after each meal. Chewing this product is not recommended DESCRIPTION This is a Pepsin and Hydrochloric Acid (HCI) supplement. Hydrochloric acid products run in contradistinction to the most popular drug of the modern era; the antacid. The antacid is very poor biochemistry, as it neutralizes one of the most important of all bodily secretions, hydrochloric acid. ZYPAN provides pepsin and HCI to aid the digestive process. In Guyton's Physiology, 7th ad, page 790, we read: "Pepsin, the important peptic enzyme of the stomach, is most active at a pH of 2 or 3 [extremely acid] and is completely inactive at a pH above approximately 5 [an antacid can easily raise pH to 6 or higher]. Consequently, for this enzyme to cause any digestive action on protein, the stomach juices must be acidic. HCI is secreted by the parietal cells at a pH of about O. 8, but by the time it is mixed with the stomach contents and with the secretions from the nonoxyntic glandular cells of the stomach the pH ranges around 2 to 3, a highly favorable range of acidity for pepsin activity. Pepsin is capable of digesting essentially all the different types of proteins in the diet. One of the important features of pepsin digestion is its ability to digest collagen, an albuminoid that is affected little by other digestive enzymes. Collagen is a major constituent of the intercellular connective tissue of meats, and for the digestive enzymes of the digestive tract to penetrate meats and digest the cellular proteins it is first necessary that the collagen fibers be digested. Consequently, in persons lacking peptic activity in the stomach, the ingested meats are less well penetrated by the digestive enzymes and, therefore, may be poorly digested. " Guyton also warns of pernicious anemia (potentially fatal form of anemia) from a stomach chronically low in HCI (hypo or achlorhydria). ZYPAN is our best product for improving protein digestion. You notice it contains pancreatin, pepsin and betaine hydrochloride -- also ammonium chloride. The ammonium chloride acidifies the patient. The pancreatin contains enzymes, particularly trypsin. The biggest clue of a need for ZYPAN is intestinal gas. Gas-forming microorganisms, as I said before, can only exist in an alkaline gastrointestinal tract. The bowel should never be alkaline. In a healthy person it will always be acid. The digestive system will need support if one or more organs or glands are not producing or releasing a sufficient amount of digestive juices. This causes a sick, alkaline gastrointestinal tract with poor or no intestinal flora. If the body cannot digest its food, neither can it assimilate the nutrition that it needs. Some of the most common symptoms indicating a need for Zypan are indigestion, bloating, gas and allergies due to undigested foods which putrefy and send poisons throughout the body. Others include obesity, difficult breathing such as in asthma and emphysema, and hiatal hernias caused by undigested food which push the stomach up into the diaphragm. Many bowel syndromes such as an itching rectum, constipation, diverticulitis and Crohn's syndrome are caused by undigested food creating poisons in the body. INGREDIENTS Betaine hydrochloride, cellulose, pancreatin (3x), bovine pancreas Cytosol Extract, pepsin (1:10,000), vacuum dried bovine and ovine spleen, calcium stearate and ammonium chloride.Each tablet supplies 180 mg Betaine Hydrochloride, 65 mg Pancreatin (3x), 35 mg Bovine Pancreas Cytosol Extract, 25 mg Pepsin (1:10,000) and 10 mg Ammonium Chloride.


----------



## Guest

Kathleen, no i have not tried Imodium. Do you suggest that i take this while im having the diarrhea or before i have it. I seem to only have diarrhea in the morning. The doctor prescribed me robinul and ive been taking that, but it hasnt really done much for me. I am now trying to take fiber again, im trying Konsyl. I have tried 2 other brands(citricel and benefiber) which did not do much for me but i want to see if Konsyl will be different. This last diarrhea attack has me scared because i lost 6Lbs. I have never lost this much weight from an attack and its still going on, its not as bad as it was. I was also taking apple cider vinegar which could have been why i was losing weight, i was urinating alot when i was taking that. I stopped taking that. I was also prescribed some Xifaxan which is an antibiotic and it was also making me have 5-6 bowel movements a day and it made me so bloated that i couldnt eat anything. I stopped taking that and now im not really sure what i should try next. I have had blood and stool sample tests done recently and the blood work came out normal and stool sample tests came out negative. At this point im thinking of getting a colonoscopy done, but if its IBS then that may be a waste of time. So i need to try stuff to see if it is IBS. I have been having stomach issues for 2 years now and it all started after having parasites. I never had stomach issues before that. Ive been tested for parasites about 10 times in the last 2 years and all tests have come back negative. Before this diarrhea attack i just had loose bowel movements in morning only and i would be okay by afternoon and the rest of the day. I never had diarrhea attacks. This is the first one, but it seems to be lasting a long time. Ive havnt experienced just one food setting off an attack but i have seen that dairy really messes up my stomach. I completely cut out dairy months ago. Sometimes i will eat cheese but it doesnt seem to give me much trouble, unless i consume alot of it. Im not really sure what to try to stop this diarrhea attack.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Often it is better if you can predose as some of the diarrhea attacks are short enough that some people don't get a lot of benefit.In some of the studies for IBS people got better control with a 2X a day dose than a 1X a day pattern even if the total dose was the same.If you usually get diarrhea after meals you can do the 20-30 minutes before meal thing. If you tend to be up for awhile before it hits you could do it just at rising, although with a 2 a day thing you may have enough residual effect by your morning dose that you still help to slow it down if you usually don't have much time between waking up and the first bathroom visit.


----------



## crstar

i'm sorry, i've done alot of research on hydrochloric acid (HCl) & even talked to my dr about it...........betaine hydrochloric will help ur stomach to produce more HCl, if it is capable of making more.......but if u r incapable of producing enough, betaine won't do much of anything........everyone should try the betaine, b 4 moving on to the real thing, but i took it for 8mos, in increasing amounts...........it was a no go for me......and i know alot of people, including drs use both terms interchangeably, but that just confuses those who don't know the difference.......... when i took the betaine for all that time & ran across the info & articles on HCl, i decided to try the liquid HCl, 15% dilution, in a capsule, swallowed with water...........when it helped me so much, i asked my dr what the difference between those things were, because one worked great & the other didn't really do much of anything..........he's the one who told me the difference..........this wasn't someone passing on info that may or may not b true, but a real md..........thank god he has an open mind & didn't tell me i was nuts to try this amazing thing...............


----------



## bg1

I was diagnosed with IBS (after having a colonoscopy to rule out other things) 6 yrs ago. My gastro doc recommended I take Allign (a probiotic) everyday. It has changed my life!! It is very rare that I am doubled over with cramping and diarrhea attacks if ever. Also, I am able to run long distance again, which I was unable to do with the IBS. It's easier to find now, I believe they sell it at more drug stores.


----------



## Siea

Ketotifen is used to treat leaky gut. Do a search on this forum for more info.In one of the posts about it there is a pdf document linked with more info.


----------

